# Anti's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Funded illegally? DTN PF

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/04/07/senators-ask-epas-inspector-general


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That is so sad to think the epa would use tax dollars to fight farmers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Our government at work.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Our government at work.
> 
> Ralph


Against us.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just another day at the office for them


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm like a buddy on one of the rocketry forums I frequent-- If I were president, NO budget I ever sent to Congress would contain ONE THIN DIME for EPA-- just totally defund that worthless POS agency and get rid of it once and for all.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> I'm like a buddy on one of the rocketry forums I frequent-- If I were president, NO budget I ever sent to Congress would contain ONE THIN DIME for EPA-- just totally defund that worthless POS agency and get rid of it once and for all.
> 
> Later! OL J R


It definitely has evolved into a over-zealous self-righteous agency that has morphed beyond it's original intent.....just exactly like most U.S. governmental agencies.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say If it was up to the epa we wouldn't have food to eat or electricity and the way they are going want no one have money for either one so I guess people will starve in the dark.


----------

